# Scottish patient information day



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, the next Information Day in Scotland with expert speakers, exhibitors, Question and answer sessions and of course a nice buffet lunch will take place on Saturday 5th April, McDonald Hotel, Holyrood Road, Edinburgh. Just getting the booking process etc. in place. Places are limited for this event so please let me know if you would like to be notified when the booking opens up. It is the only one held in Scotland and I don't want anyone to be disappointed so just drop me an email at [email protected]


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi, booking is now open for the Scottish Information day on Saturday 5th April. To book please visit www.infertilitynetworkuk.com and click Scottish Information day under the quick links. Places are limited for the event.


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi 

Below are a list of presentations that will be given at the information day by expert speakers.

Current Criteria for NHS Treatment - why?
Going to the Clinic what happens next?
EEVA – the selfie that can help me get pregnant
Male Factors - diagnosis and treatment
Stress and its impact on infertility
The fertility rollercoaster
Using Nutrition to boost Fertility and Prevent Miscarriage
Question and answer sessions


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

Another talk included "what are your treatment options", therefor the talks are now as follows:


Current Criteria for NHS Treatment - why?
Going to the Clinic what happens next?
What are your treatment options
EEVA – the selfie that can help me get pregnant
Male Factors - diagnosis and treatment
Stress and its impact on infertility
The fertility rollercoaster
Using Nutrition to boost Fertility and Prevent Miscarriage
Question and answer sessions

Speakers include: Dr Gaudoin, Dr Lyall, Professor Lewis, Dr Marilyn Glenville, Counsellors, A McTavish, Dr Thong and more


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Some of the exhibitors so far include:

Eeva
The Nuffield
GCRM
Natural Fertility Clinic
IVF Spain
Knotstressed
The Natural Health Practice
Lewis Fertility Clinic
NHS

and more


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi places are starting to fill for the Scottish Information day on Saturday 5th April. To book please visit www.infertilitynetworkuk.com and click Scottish Information day under the quick links. Places are limited for the event so don't be disappointed.  This is the only one held in Scotland each year.


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

More exhibitors have joined for the day and booking is beginning to fill up.


----------



## normaw (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  Looking forward to it, found last years very informative.


----------



## Michele Binnie (Dec 6, 2013)

Great, Thanks for the info, Looking forward to the Information Day


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Only 4 weeks to go, will be a great day.


----------



## MrsA (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi there is it mostly a female event or do men attend too?


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

male and females attend the event.  Hope you will be able to come along.  Will be a great day and for many they will hear information and see advancements that they did not know about.  The question and answer sessions also give an opportunity that many people would not get with these experts.


----------



## tjennym (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Burnsie

I've bought my tickets for me & DH but just wondered if there was an actual itinerary or is it an all day event from 9-4?

I've seen your post to say who will be attending but no times against speakers & Q&A....sorry this is my first time at the event 

Jen x


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

I have tried to post this the best I can on here it does not let me upload the orignial, this also may be subject to slight change.  Everyone will have an agenda within their delegate packs given in the morning at registration.  If you want me to send a proprer draft agenda please just drop me an email: [email protected] .  Looking forward to meeting you on the day.

    

9.30 Registration and Tea/Coffee – Visit exhibitors

10.00	Welcome, housekeeping & opening remarks
Gwenda Burns, Scottish Branch Coordinator, Infertility Network Scotland

10.10	What is the criteria – and why does my BMI and lifestyle matter?
                Dr Helen Lyall, Consultant Gynaecologist and Specialist in Infertility and Reproductive      Medicine, Glasgow Royal Infirmary

10.40	Going to the clinic - what happens next?
Alison McTavish, Nurse Manager, Assisted Reproduction Unit, NHS Aberdeen

11.10	Tea/coffee Break – Visit Exhibitors (30 minutes)

11.40	What are my treatment options?
                Dr J Thong, Consultant Subspecialist in Reproductive Medicine, Edinburgh Royal Infirmary

12.10	The Man and His Fertility - Causes, Investigations, Diagnosis and Treatment
                Professor Sheena E M Lewis, Professor of Reproductive Medicine, Queens University Belfast and CEO of Lewis Fertility Testing ltd

12.40	Question Time – Dr Lyall, Alison McTavish, Professor Sheena Lewis, Dr Thong

1.00 Lunch – Visit exhibitors (45 mins)

1.45 Eeva – the selfie that can help me get pregnant
                Dr. Marco Gaudoin, MBChB, MD FRCOG - Medical Director, GCRM

2.15 Using Nutrition to boost Fertility and Prevent Miscarriage
                Dr Marilyn Glenville PhD, UK’s leading Nutritionist.

2.45 Tea/coffee Break – Visit Exhibitors (30 mins)

3.15 Stress and its impact on fertility
Tracey Sainsbury, Fertility Counsellor

3.45 Fertility Rollercoaster
Patients Story

4pm Question time – Dr Glenville, Dr Gaudoin, Tracey Sainsbury

4.20pm	Closing remarks
                Susan Seenan, Chief Executive, Infertility Network UK


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi update also of exhibitors so far:

I N Scotland
GCRM 
The Nuffield  
Eeva 
Knottstressed
The Natural Health Practice
IVF Spain
Lewis Fertility
Fertility Care Scotland
The Natural Fertility Clinic
IVF Scotland Spire Healthcare
Fertility Focus
Proxeed
Embryoscope


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

3 weeks on Saturday to go


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Book your place to attend the Infertility Network Scottish information day on Saturday 5th April, with expert speakers/exhibitors/question and answer sessions throughout the day. please visit www.infertilitynetworkuk.com and click on the Scottish patient information day link. Places are limited. Alternatively contact [email protected] or call 01294 229766


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Another exhibitor joining the exhibition at the information day "Access Fertility"


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi and another exhibitor the HFEA so I have done an update below:

Hi everyone we have another exhibitor joining the information day the HFEA (Human Fertilisation & Embryology Authority).  Update on all below:

I N Scotland
GCRM 
The Nuffield  
Eeva 
Knottstressed
The Natural Health Practice
IVF Spain
Lewis Fertility 
Fertility Care Scotland
The Natural Fertility Clinic
IVF Scotland Spire Healthcare
Fertility Focus
Proxeed
Embryoscope
Access Fertility
HFEA


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Only two weeks on Saturday to go


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Counting down one week next Saturday


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Have your say on how the HFEA can better support patients, donors and their families
The Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority (HFEA, who are exhibiting at the info day) want to hear the views of fertility patients so that they continue to improve the services and information they provide. 
Please click on the link below to get more information and to give your feedback in a survey that will take approximately 10 minutes to complete.
http://survey.euro.confirmit.com/wix/p1834307609.aspx?s=2


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Dr Marilyn Glenville Phd will be one of our speakers at our information day on Using Nutrition to boost Fertility and Prevent Miscarriage. Find out how nutrition can help you get pregnant and also prevent miscarriages. Come to this talk to discover the best supplements and lifestyle factors to maximise your chances of getting, and staying, pregnant. How also to improve your chances for a successful IVF and how nutrition can help if you have been diagnosed with an immunological problem. Dr Marilyn Glenville PhD is the UK's leading nutritionist specialising in women's health, she is the Former President of the Food and Health Forum at the Royal Society of Medicine and also the author of the book “Getting Pregnant Faster". at www.infertilitynetworkuk.com and click on the Scottish Patient information day link


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Professor Sheena Lewis will be another one of our expert speakers and will be presenting on "the man and his fertility - causes, investigations, diagnosis and treatment. Professor Lewis' research has been focused on male infertility and in particular sperm DNA damage testing where her goal has been to identify causes of and treatments for male infertility by developing novel biomarkers. Professor Lewis is Past Chair of the Andrology special interest group of the European Society of Human Reproduction and Embryology, Chair of the British Andrology Society. She has published over 100 full papers and book chapters and numerous reviews. She also has a strong commitment to public engagement with research and regularly communicates her group's latest research findings through international TV, radio and online interviews. http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com click on the Scottish patient information day link


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

There are still some spaces left for the information day if you want to book.  Only held annually.  Will be extremely informative and you will get to see the latest technology and speak to the experts.  www.infertilitynetworkuk.com and click on the Scottish Patient Information day link


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing everyone at the information day on Saturday. Get your questions answered by the experts
www.infertilitynetworkuk.com
and click on the Scottish patient information day


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

To view the agenda/speakers/exhibitors for the information day please follow the link http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/uploaded/pdfs2013/Speakers%20agenda%20info%20day%202014.pdf


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Only 3 days to go


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

This is an opportunity to have your questions answered by the experts and also to see all the latest advancements which are being exhibited.  Only held once a year, so don't miss this fantastic opportunity.  last couple of days to book


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Looking forward to meeting everyone tomorrow, it will be a fantastic day.  If you haven't booked and would like to attend you can still book today.


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who attended the information day on Saturday. If you would like to see some pics of the day visit https://www.********.com/pages/Infertility-Network-Scotland/110398088995644

Next information day will be in Glasgow in February 2015. If you would like to be put on the list of people who want to be notified nearer to the time about this event just email [email protected]


----------

